# How many euros....



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

can i legally take out of Spain.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

10k i think but i would insist on getting a receipt from where you get the money so you have valid proof of where it came from.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

€10k is the maximum you can take without having to declare it. You can take more if you declare it to Customs and have all the paperwork.

Cash controls - European commission

EDIT: sorry, this link is for if you are coming from outside the EU. I think the same applies though.


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys,i was told it was only 6000,how sure are you that its 10,000?


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

The Spanish National Law for Cash Control is "Order EHA/1439/2006 of the Ministry of Economy and Treasury, which entered into force in February 2007, establishes the obligation to declare (i) cash movements of €10,000 of more when entering or leaving Spain in accordance with the EU Control of Cash Regulation, and (ii) cash movements of €100,000 or more within the Spanish territory. "

Monitoring of Cash Movements - International Law Office


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

As much as you like as long as it isn't stolen. 



Eddie1875 said:


> can i legally take out of Spain.


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Horlics said:


> As much as you like as long as it isn't stolen.


Haha horlics,it's not stolen,i have a spare 30,000 that i want to move to uk,my bank here BBVA keep moving it and then when i try to access it it takes them ages to find it,even told me once that my account was empty, then i found out that they can move money to high interest accounts if it's just lying there.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh to have a SPARE 30,000 euros!


----------



## liverpool_expat (Jul 11, 2014)

You can take whatever you want. 10k is the maximum without having to declare. Hope it helps.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Heck, I wish my bank had done that. Or mobile companies switching you to the most appropriate tariff. That would be good customer service. Now there's a concept!



Eddie1875 said:


> Haha horlics,it's not stolen,i have a spare 30,000 that i want to move to uk,my bank here BBVA keep moving it and then when i try to access it it takes them ages to find it,even told me once that my account was empty, then i found out that they can move money to high interest accounts if it's just lying there.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Are we talking about walking through border control while carrying cash, or transferring electronically?

If the latter, I recently moved a whole lot more than 10k from UK to Spain without any questions asked by the banking systems on either side.



liverpool_expat said:


> You can take whatever you want. 10k is the maximum without having to declare. Hope it helps.


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

The 10K limit prior to needed to make a declaration is for carrying cash through boarder control.

For electronic fund transfers bank to bank there is no actual limits.


----------

